# ford



## spacemule (Sep 16, 2008)

vehicles I'd like to own.


----------



## joesawer (Sep 23, 2008)

I used to have a red 66 Fairlane GT. It was a nice car and got a lot of attention, good and bad.
The 390 was swapped out for a really strong Cleavland motor. It was too much motor for the car. It was way too fast for the brakes and handling. I had repetitive nightmares about wrecking and killing myself in it.
I still have that motor, one day I will find the right car for it.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 16, 2008)

Mercury merauder nice choice


----------



## Bullshop junior (Dec 16, 2008)

I want a 1985 chevy one ton two door long bed 4X4 with a V-8 and strait pipes.
BIC/Daniel/BS Jr.


----------



## romeo (Dec 19, 2008)

I had a 67 galixie 500 XL fastback with a 390 4bl, 79 black and gold TA 6.6L, a 71 olds cutlass 455 w/ hurst package, an 89 GTA firebird, and an 85 stang with a 351w that had the renegade 427 stroker crank and a 5 speed. Also a couple of old trucks with big blocks and a slew of cool bikes. Everyone of them were _FAST_.....


I just want any one of those back What the HE!! happened to me?????


----------



## romeo (Dec 19, 2008)

Bullshop junior said:


> I want a 1985 chevy one ton two door long bed 4X4 with a V-8 and strait pipes.
> BIC/Daniel/BS Jr.



Come and get it. That piece of chit is rotting out in the back 40.


----------



## nikocker (Dec 19, 2008)

*Here's Mine.*

'65 fastback with 289 A-code and Toploader 4 speed.

Al


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.brooklands280.com/gallery.html


I had 7 Ford Capris but 2 stick in the mind a 1.6 sport done to fast road spec and a 2.0 sport.
But never a 2.8 Injection 
The last version was the 280 Brooklands limited edition but they are like hens teeth.
I had 2 mates that put the Rover V8 3.5 In Capris more power and a much lighter engine those things would fly!


----------



## Ironbark (Dec 19, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> I had 7 Ford Capris but 2 stick in the mind a 1.6 sport done to fast road spec and a 2.0 sport.
> But never a 2.8 Injection



:agree2: 

I used to love those 2.8 injections. I still see a mint example every now and again.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 19, 2008)

Had 2 of there as well
Ford Escort XR3i 1.6 105hp stock mine were nearer 130hp again done to fast road spec thats getting all the easy hp 
Head ported , Valves re-profiled, Intake done, Exhaust, Injection pressure upped, Suspension and brakes were uprated bear in mind they were only 1000KG


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 19, 2008)

Ironbark said:


> :agree2:
> 
> I used to love those 2.8 injections. I still see a mint example every now and again.



Apart from the over powered power steering!
I had a A bracket on the back of 2 of mine and the handling was great.
The 16 Sport had lowered uprated rear leafs Spax shoks all round, Twin anti roll bars and the front suspension geometry was changed I moved the wheels forward and the strut tops moved closer together


----------



## olyman (Dec 21, 2008)

the 66 & 67 fairlane--and the 40 ford--to me are timeless classics


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 21, 2008)

stihlboy said:


> Mercury merauder nice choice



Thats a bad ass sedan.


----------

